# Compiling X11 program with g++



## Kinniken (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi, I need to compile a code exemple which includes X11 windows with g++; the code in question was intended for UNIX.

When compiling, I get many failures to link to X11 libraries; I guess it is only a problem of those libraries being somewhere else on OS X. Can any one help? Simply knowing where those libraries are might be enough...

TIA,

Kinniken


----------



## wadesworld (Apr 6, 2004)

Kinniken said:
			
		

> Hi, I need to compile a code exemple which includes X11 windows with g++; the code in question was intended for UNIX.
> 
> When compiling, I get many failures to link to X11 libraries; I guess it is only a problem of those libraries being somewhere else on OS X. Can any one help? Simply knowing where those libraries are might be enough...
> 
> ...



The X11 SDK is not installed by default.  So they're not in a different location, they just don't exist.

If memory serves, you can install them by running the latest XCode installer and do a custom install.

Wade


----------



## Kinniken (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, apparently that was it. It is failing to find the "values.h" file though (via an import <values.h>). ANy idea of what this library is supposed to be and where I could get it?


----------

